# Why do some people load up on so much gear while on dnp?



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 12, 2017)

It's extremely muscle sparing and it's damn near impossible to grow while on the stuff. Am I missing something?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 12, 2017)

It's impossible to grow on the stuff when used in isolation. Whether its impossible to grow on it when your anabolic hormones are at superphysiological levels is another story. 

The combination of DNP + AAS has obviously never been studied so you kind of have to use your head on this one. Is the inhibitory effect of low dose DNP on protein synthesis enough to prevent the enhancing effect of AAS on protein synthesis? Based on the anecdotal experiences that I've witnessed, the answer is no


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 12, 2017)

Why is it you think you can't grow on dnp?? 
From my own personal experience you definitely can grow. Even get stronger and do things like set new prs. All things I've done while on dnp


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 12, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Why is it you think you can't grow on dnp??
> From my own personal experience you definitely can grow. Even get stronger and do things like set new prs. All things I've done while on dnp



What were your cals like? Surplus maintenance or deficit? What kinda gear were you running l?


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 12, 2017)

Cals are under maintenance about 500. Running test e 500/week, tren 600/week. Superdrol 20mg/day. 
Also running igf1-lr3 and mk677. 
I would attribute these last two to most of my strength increases while on a deficit. I've def put on some mass while on this run. I'm a the same weight but noticeably leaner. 

Last time I ran dnp, i didn't have much for strength gains but did put on some muscle while losing fat as well


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 12, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Why is it you think you can't grow on dnp??
> From my own personal experience you definitely can grow. Even get stronger and do things like set new prs. All things I've done while on dnp



Because the data clearly shows that it inhibits protein synthesis and your not growing if your not able to actually build new muscle tissue. 
DNP activates AMPK, which stimulates the release of BP-1, which binds to IGF-1 and inhibits protein synthesis (mTOR activation) while also inhibiting protein breakdown (hence anti-catabolic) as explained very well here.

Oh and strength & muscle growth are NOT the same thing.

EDIT: just saw that you run a bunch of compounds so yes, goes back to the point I made in my original post


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 12, 2017)

Obviously strength and muscle growth aren't the same thing. That's not what I said. What I said was this time around I've noticed quite a bit of increases strength because of what I'm running. 
Sure the data shows what you say. But that data is not on ppl who are running aas at the same time. We can argue about this all day but the fact is you CAN  put on muscle while losing fat on dnp. I've done it myself and have read logs of men that have done the same.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2017)

The lethargy alone makes me say **** it


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 12, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Obviously strength and muscle growth aren't the same thing. That's not what I said. What I said was this time around I've noticed quite a bit of increases strength because of what I'm running.
> Sure the data shows what you say. But that data is not on ppl who are running aas at the same time. We can argue about this all day but the fact is you CAN  put on muscle while losing fat on dnp. I've done it myself and have read logs of men that have done the same.


Are you ****ing blind.. Read his first post.


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow aren't you a dumbass...
Clearly this conversation has been over and I thanked his post after it had been edited. Suck a dick toolset


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't understand why ppl like you even put in your 2cents when it ain't worth shit


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 13, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> I don't understand why ppl like you even put in your 2cents when it ain't worth shit


Because I'm stronger than you. I get a free pass.


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 13, 2017)

Hahahaha


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 13, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Hahahaha


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 13, 2017)

Whatever helps you get up in the morning little buddy


----------



## justbecool1234 (Mar 14, 2017)

well that escalated quickly


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 14, 2017)

little buddy hahha


----------

